# Oscar, 3 year old English Bull Terrier needs home!



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Oscar, 3 year old English Bull Terrier needs home!

His Story: Owned since a 10 week pup. Oscar has grown up with 'his cat' and tweens. He now lives with a small Jack Russell bitch. Marriage split and after much deliberation decided Oscar needs more than he is currently receiving.

Salient points: Wonderful natured 3 yr old English Bull terrier. Softy through and through, fab with dogs and children. Easily to walk. Lively around small furries and cats. Currently a little over weight, but in excellent health.

Advert: Oscar wins all Oscars. In fact he was in a play called Bullseye ....so is a star in his own right! Apart from his serious acting career, he is very comfortable being a house and garden dog!

Soft and joyful, loved and daft! Oh Oscar you do make us laft!

Oscar has no idea he has come into rescue and we hope to keep it that way. In his mind his new home should offer him fun, games and suddenly a holiday became Home. Such is the joy when a family stands behind their dog and ensures only his best interest in their heart. Oscar is neutered, chipped and vax'd. Glorious example of his breed, as he only has the very best of the bull breed in his genes … tremendous love. Another cracking dog on our books but not for long we feel!
Please visit our FORUM to see this dogs individual thread, find out more about them and follow their progress - Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Oscar English Bull terrier 3 yrs Hanworth W London.

If you are interested in re-homing please visit our website www.rescueremedies.co.uk and complete our homing questionnaire so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.

For daily updates click our forum logo on our homepage and you will find the full range of dogs that are available for homing - Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Index.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

aww hes gorgeous!! Hope he finds a home soon


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Awww, what a little fatty.

This sections depresses me, as i just cant afford to take on another dog, and there are so many in need


----------



## Trevs_mum (Jan 5, 2009)

Oh not another one, he's gorgeous too. I wish I could take him, but don't think I have the room. And my boyf would probly leave, oh then there'd be room, lol!!
I really hope he gets a lovely home.

xxx


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Oscar went into foster with a view to homing and here is his feedback...

We are now in our 7th week of Oscarhood, He is a great dog and a fantastic companion to have with you, especially in the evenings as he is so quiet and just wants to have a cuddle and snore. The cats have come to terms with the fact that he is going to be around forever, they just keep out of his way and ignore him. He seems to love his new routine while i am out at work. I brought him in a couple of times, but he was not very happy so now i leave him at home in his crate, go home for lunch and we do a bit of male bonding and he rushes back to his crate before i leave. We have had a few problems, he has a fetish for wood, especially expensive carved varieties, and has eaten all of my jumpers which i walk him in, good job summer is coming. We had to call in the professionals about a month ago because he was getting too much for Zoe to handle and he would not come back when distracted, it is the best thing we could have done for him as he is getting better every day, we feel he can be trusted with all other dogs now and has a great time on his walks, all he does is run, unfortunately he would not win any graceful running competitions as he looks like a demented frog with rabies when he is coming at you at 100mph (how cute).
We love him Thanks Rescue Remedies. Oscar found his home!!!


----------

